# Aep recreation



## alwaysfishing180 (Mar 25, 2016)

Looking for that big bass this year and heard aep was great. I live about 2 hours away and thought about camping down there for a weekend this summer. Any experience and do you think it would be worth it with good chances of a nice 5+ pounder?


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

I started fishing there two years ago. Since then I have caught 5 bass over 5 pounds and 1 that went 6lbs 14oz after spawn. I have seen bigger as well. There are some giants there, and I think that your chances are better there than about anywhere else in Ohio for a trophy bass. Your chances are significantly better fishing from a Kayak/Belly Boat/Canoe than from shore. Typically the ponds near campsites and heavily traveled roads see more fisherman and your chances for a big one are better off the beaten path.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Depends on how much you want to work for it. If you want to get out of your truck, walk 20 steps, and fish then your odds are not good. If your willing to get off the beaten path your chances are good. I have caught 4 bass over 7 pounds there over the years and I do not fish for the damn things. Also the area is infested with ticks.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Ticks, thorn bushes, Russian olive, beer cans and several idiots that drive all over the place where they are not suppose to. You know, just like most places.


----------



## nis1 (Mar 12, 2014)

We were there last week on Saturday. Didn't actually do very good in our best bass pond which was a let down. It's always beautiful there though regardless. More and more trash every time I go which is very upsetting to see. Although we didn't catch any bass over two pounds on our last trip, we did see a couple pigs in the 3-5 lb range cruising around. Lots of people there mushroom hunting and I can only imagine how many ticks they had to pick off of themselves. Regardless, it would be worth the trip if you've never been there.


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

I was just reading the AEP Recreation rules and it says wading is prohibited. Has anybody have any experience with this? I don't want to spend the money on a belly boat so I figured I could just walk the shorelines in waders


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Rembis50 said:


> I was just reading the AEP Recreation rules and it says wading is prohibited. Has anybody have any experience with this? I don't want to spend the money on a belly boat so I figured I could just walk the shorelines in waders


Pretty deep around most shoreline . Old pits and quarry ponds


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Oh ok thanks


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

AEP is a great place to fish - I fished it for several years growing up before my Grandparents past away. They lived in Cumberland so when I was visiting I was always fishing. I have not done that for a handful of years but need to get back there and camp a weekend to hit some of those old ponds that are off the beaten path and not on the maps anymore. What a great place to fish - Just be careful - I heard they have been having a lot of theft in the area last year.


----------



## BassDaddy (May 18, 2005)

Rembis50 said:


> I was just reading the AEP Recreation rules and it says wading is prohibited. Has anybody have any experience with this? I don't want to spend the money on a belly boat so I figured I could just walk the shorelines in waders


The mud in those ponds can be tough to get out of, thus why I believe there's no wading allowed. And it smells "wonderful " :{>


----------



## Drew0889 (Mar 6, 2016)

I genuinely get there atleast once a year. There are lots of pigs in the lakes. The further off the beaten path, the better. I recomend a kayak ofer a belly boat. Its heavier, but you can cover more water and stay dry. 4 inch power worms, swim baits, cranks, top water, they all work well.


----------

